# Pakistani Muslim Lawyer Rapes, Tortures a Christian Girl to Death



## hortysir (Jun 2, 2010)

Pakistani Muslim Lawyer Rapes, Tortures a Christian Girl to Death


Rather than post the several relevant paragraphs, I'll just quote the entire article.
I'm bringing this up here because (I think) I got banned for bashing a Pakistani Muslim that was defending this behavior.



> Washington -- International Christian Concern (ICC) learned has learned that a Pakistani Muslim lawyer allegedly raped, tortured and killed a 12-year-olc Christian in Lahore, Pakistan on January 22. Pakistani police initially attempted to cover up the murder but were forced to arrest the suspect after pressure from the local media.
> 
> The victim, Shazia Bashir Masih, had been working for the past eight months as a house servant at the home of Muhammad Naeem, her suspected killer.
> 
> ...



I couldn't sit back with my hands off of the keyboard and allow a middle-aged man defend doing this to a 12 yr old little girl.


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 2, 2010)

This IS a dreadful story. But it seems to belong under Asia, not Middle East...


----------



## hortysir (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, Erik. I got it moved.

Every paragraph sickens me more and more.....
The shush money, the attempted cover up, the protected status of lawyers.

The fuckwad that was defending it basically said, "So what? That's just one Christian. What of the 100 Muslims killed?"
Then he went on to say that "Shazia just wanted a fuck"!

That's when I exploded.....


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 2, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Thanks, Erik. I got it moved.
> 
> Every paragraph sickens me more and more.....
> The shush money, the attempted cover up, the protected status of lawyers.
> ...



Amazingly enough this story emerged... I think there are alot of countries where things like this is going on but we never get to hear about...


----------



## adeel_sami (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm really worried what the ---- has happened to my country .. So much injustice, inhuman acts are observing


----------



## HinduPatriot (Nov 28, 2010)

Pakistan is an evil country of terror.

India and USA should attack Pakistan, meet in middle and enjoy beer and pork ribs together.

All muzzie Pakistani girls should be converted to Christian and Hindu, to liberate them from their terror cult.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 28, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Pakistan is an evil country of terror.
> 
> India and USA should attack Pakistan, meet in middle and enjoy beer and pork ribs together.
> 
> All muzzie Pakistani girls should be converted to Christian and Hindu, to liberate them from their terror cult.



Get back in the sock drawer where you belong, fool.


----------



## britishbulldog (Dec 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HinduPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistan is an evil country of terror.
> ...



The Hindu makes perfect sense. It is YOU who is the fool.


----------



## adeel_sami (Dec 1, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Pakistan is an evil country of terror.
> 
> India and USA should attack Pakistan, meet in middle and enjoy beer and pork ribs together.
> 
> All muzzie Pakistani girls should be converted to Christian and Hindu, to liberate them from their terror cult.



They are the words who make us intelligent.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 3, 2010)

adeel_sami said:


> I'm really worried what the ---- has happened to my country .. So much injustice, inhuman acts are observing



I think Adeel can speak about this better than anyone on the board. He is a credit to his people!


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

adeel_sami said:


> HinduPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistan is an evil country of terror.
> ...



You follow a cult invented by an illiterate pedophile child molester Mahomet and you're intelligent?


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 3, 2010)

Bad people do bad things.  Presbeterian preacher charged with hundreds of cases of sodomy with 12 yr old boy.  Recent news here in KY.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Bad people do bad things.  Presbeterian preacher charged with hundreds of cases of sodomy with 12 yr old boy.  Recent news here in KY.



Muhammad was a pedophile married to a 6 year old girl when in his 50s and he's The Perfect Man in Islam whose life must be patterned after by all Muslims.

Islam is a whacked cult that makes people do bad things..


----------



## Colin (Dec 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Bad people do bad things.  Presbeterian preacher charged with hundreds of cases of sodomy with 12 yr old boy.  Recent news here in KY.
> ...



Actually, it's moronic bigots like you that make people do bad things.


----------



## Jos (Dec 4, 2010)

> Christians in Pakistan are expressing outrage at the acquittal of Chaudhry Naeem, a wealthy Muslim attorney accused of raping and murdering Shazia Bashir, a 12-year-old who had worked as Naeem&#8217;s servant.


Catholic Culture : Latest Headlines : Pakistani Christians outraged at acquittal of girl?s alleged rapist, murderer

I wonder what Americans would do?
http://ngeorgia.com/ang/Little_Secrets


----------



## hortysir (Dec 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> adeel_sami said:
> 
> 
> > HinduPatriot said:
> ...


And what "cult" are you a member of?
Shall I slam your's?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 6, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > adeel_sami said:
> ...



I belong to this great religion...

Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews in the Christian revelation a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 
US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


 
President John Adams...


> They [the Jewish People] are the most glorious nation that ever inhabited this Earth. The Romans and their empire were but a bubble in comparison to the Jews. They have given religion to three-quarters of the globe and have influenced the affairs of mankind more and more happily than any other nation, ancient or modern.



US President Warren G. Harding


> It is impossible for one who has studied at all the service of the Hebrew people to avoid the faith that they will one day be restored to their historic national home and there enter on a new and yet greater phase of their contribution to the advance of humanity.


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291671155&sr=8-1[/ame]



Not the dreadful curse of Islam...
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## Silver Fox (Dec 16, 2010)

Google 'Musharraf' (former President of Pakistan) and listen to his Washington Post interview from 09/23/2005.  Sad, but true, how such heinous crimes have been swept under the carpet.  I'd post the URL but have been disallowed (until I've 15 posts).


----------



## Silver Fox (Dec 16, 2010)

P.S.  The audio referred to above is on Washington Post's website.  It is well worth listening to (if you can stomach it) !


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yep Pakistan is a messed up country with a lot of extremist. HOWEVER, they are making a full on effort to combat Islamofacists. They are a muslim allie of America's and they are moving in the right direction! Yes they have many issues, but unlike many of the Arab, Persian, African and Musli countries, they are a least moving in the right direction and seeing Islamofacism as not just a threat to the West but to them as well!


----------



## Ropey (Dec 17, 2010)

Criminal act. Not political...


----------



## syrenn (Dec 17, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Pakistani Muslim Lawyer Rapes, Tortures a Christian Girl to Death
> 
> 
> Rather than post the several relevant paragraphs, I'll just quote the entire article.
> ...





How about we start at the beginning. What was a 12 year old doing working as a house servant in the first place. 

I hope they stone him to death.


----------



## adeel_sami (Dec 18, 2010)

syrenn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistani Muslim Lawyer Rapes, Tortures a Christian Girl to Death
> ...



This is because of poverty .. Poverty rules the Pakistan and nothing else ! 

Anyway, I do hope he must get the life imprisonment ..


----------

